# sorry,you have no video capture hardware



## arslan78 (Nov 24, 2007)

I am using a pc web cam and when I put it on it says no video capture hardware. It was working fine before. I don't no what happened. Can u please halp me?


----------



## kuszmania9999 (Nov 22, 2007)

try to install back the webcam software


----------



## arslan78 (Nov 24, 2007)

i did try it but still same.


----------



## kuszmania9999 (Nov 22, 2007)

what type of video conferencing software you use?yahoo messenger?have you done this before?
And, make sure the web cam still fine and working, so we don't having difficulties finding the problem


----------

